# First Portraits of the Year



## ColeGauthier (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello everyone! Happy New Year!  I am back with two more portraits of the same person. 

As always, CC is always welcomed.


1.






2.


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Jan 5, 2017)

The first is quite nice; always better not to shoot the model looking straight at the camera. And in both she's tilting her head up, which makes her eyes look smaller.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Jan 5, 2017)

alexis.alvarez said:


> The first is quite nice; always better not to shoot the model looking straight at the camera. And in both she's tilting her head up, which makes her eyes look smaller.



Yes- you're right, I don't normally shoot models square like this but we wanted to give it a try. Thanks for the input


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

I like the first one's emotional appeal, and she has a sort-of Aubrey Plaza-like look, which is a good thing. it's an interesting look from a low angle. I wish her eyes had a tiny bit more sparkle to them, but at least we can see she had brown eyes. I'm not as fond of the second image, jjust because it's monochrome toned,and she looks so good in the top image.

On the B&W, I LIKE the bit of light play on the inner collar bone area, and on the wisp of hair, and the way the light comes from above, and creates the eyelash shadows, and the subtle under-nose shadow, and the delightful under-the-lower-lip shadow; I think this is a successful lighting/posing pairing.

Always difficult for me to evaluate photos of pretty young lasses that look a lot like one of my favorite actresses of her generation... I think the low camera placement helps make her look stronger, and powerful. Posing is fine, different, it works.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Jan 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I like the first one's emotional appeal, and she has a sort-of Aubrey Plaza-like look, which is a good thing. it's an interesting look from a low angle. I wish her eyes had a tiny bit more sparkle to them, but at least we can see she had brown eyes. I'm not as fond of the second image, jjust because it's monochrome toned,and she looks so good in the top image.
> 
> On the B&W, I LIKE the bit of light play on the inner collar bone area, and on the wisp of hair, and the way the light comes from above, and creates the eyelash shadows, and the subtle under-nose shadow, and the delightful under-the-lower-lip shadow; I think this is a successful lighting/posing pairing.
> 
> Always difficult for me to evaluate photos of pretty young lasses that look a lot like one of my favorite actresses of her generation... I think the low camera placement helps make her look stronger, and powerful. Posing is fine, different, it works.



Hello Derrel! Thank you for all of the input and suggestions. It's shocking how similar she looks to Aubrey Plaza!


----------



## AimeeSpinksPhotography (Jan 16, 2017)

I actually find I'm more drawn to the second one than the first from a purely visual perspective. However, I guess it depends what the brief and overall end use is which would make me determine which was 'better' commercially.


----------

